# Clydesdale saddle



## rewtraining7 (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm looking for a new saddle. I'm 6'4" and 225lbs currently riding a Titec Gove. My sit-bones ache shortly into the ride. Any suggestions? I mostly ride XC and technical single-track on occasion.


----------



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

*WTB Speed-V or Laser-V*

I highly recommend the WTB Speed-V and Laser-V models for Clydesdales and other males with a wide pelvis. Both models are a bit wider where they contact the pelvis than the average MTB saddle. The Speed-V is the cushier of the two, the Laser-V is a lighter, less padded "performance" version of the saddle, but surprisingly they feel very similar to the when riding.

I got a Speed-V at the beginning of last season, it was a saddle revolution for me, it made 5+ hour rides bearable, where as I felt like I was going to die after 2 hours on my old saddle.  See my posting about it: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=16607&highlight=sh0rty

I got a Laser-V on my new bike this fall (my first FS), I was planning on moving my Speed-V over to my new bike, but after the first ride on the Laser-V, I found the saddle felt almost identical, just not as squishy, but still comfortable, so I have left it on for now.

If you are on a hardtail, go for the Speed-V, the extra padding is worth it (kinda like a shock absorber for your arse), if you are on an FS either are good. There is a wide range of sub-models for each of these saddles (ranging from $40 to >$100), I have not had any problems with the "Comp" models of these saddles (standard padding, hollow Cro-Mo rails), if you want gel padding and Ti rails, you have to pay the big bucks!

If you can find a LBS that will let you take the saddles you are interested in for a test ride, that would be ideal, as everybody's body is different and saddles will fit people differently.

sh0rty


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

I get good saddle love from the old turbo saddle,

They are just hard to come by these days,

And they are a little wider so sliding off the back of the saddle isn't as easy as the narrow butt violaters that seem to be all the rage these days


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Wtb*

I have the Laser V on the XC bike & the Power V DH on the Freeride bike. Exceptional comfort and extreemly durable. I used to saddle up onto the Specialized Body Geometry saddles. The MOST confortable saddles I've ever sat on, but would replace them every three to 4 months because the leather would rip, or the rails would bend, etc. For what I payed for the three years of Body Geometry Saddles i bought, I could have had 4 or 5 WTBs
<img src=https://wtb.com/images/saddle-art/laser-v-big.jpg>
<img src=https://wtb.com/images/saddle-art/power-v-big.jpg>


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*Saddles are a personal thang...*

Having said that, I have had several WTB saddles that I liked a lot and personally feel you could do a lot worse than to use one.

But my current fave is a Specialized Avatar in 155 width. It's the first Specialized saddle that I have found any sort of comfort with. The old BG styles and I DID NOT get along and I would not have thought it possible for them to put out a saddle that I liked, but they did. It's listed as a road saddle and they do have one that looks like the Avatar/Alias type that is listed as being for an MTB (Rival), but it does not come in different widths (only 130mm). Seeing as how I have about 50#'s on you, it should be fine for a little guy such as yourself... 

I have also found Terry saddles to pretty good too.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

At 6'2" 220 i also struggled to find something comfy. 2 weeks ago I picked up a TerryLiberator Gell and man what a difference!! No more numbnes or pain at all. I has made riding a hell of a lot more fun. No more shifting my arse arround trying to find a comfortable position ar standing on the peddles all the time. If you get one at REI you can return it if you dont like it.


----------

